# Important New IRS Guidlines re Back Taxes and FBARs



## gjjd (Dec 29, 2011)

As of September 1, the IRS is implementing new rules and guidelines for US expats who are delinquent in filing their US income taxes and FBARs.

Gist of the new guidelines states one must only file 3 years back taxes and 6 years' FBARs. This is a huge step forward from what was a very grey area for US expats. Tax advisers had been recommending 1 year, 3 years and 6 years back taxes, depending on circumstance.

Though there are caveats, this goes a long way toward providing the necessary clarity for US expats to remain compliant with US tax laws.

IRS link is here - New Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident U.S. Taxpayers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for this - this is definitely good news. Though in some ways it simply "codifies" what the IRS has been doing for quite a while.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gjjd (Dec 29, 2011)

My pleasure, Bev. We were glad to see this as well.

Chau!

Greg


----------

